# Anyone had an HSG? What's it like???



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi!  My name is Jennifer, I'm 27 and I live in Argyll, Scotland.  Just thought I'd say hello and see if anyone may be in a similar situation to me, maybe you would like to be my cycle buddy?
I've been diagnosed with PCOS and had 3 large cysts surgically removed.  I've had 1 unsuccessful round of ICSI with a previous partner.  I'm now with my husband to be and we are trying for our first baby (Neither of us have any children at all).  He's had his tests done, not great, but OK, so it just seems like it's a problem caused with either my cycle not being regular (last month it was 9 weeks - the longest ever - I must have done about 3 tests!) or maybe I'm not ovulating properly.  So, my Gyn has requested a dye scan of my tubes (first time I tried to book it, they didn't have any doctors in x-ray available to do it - to do with the timing!) and given me Clomid to start when I get my periods this time round.  It's been 4 weeks and I can say I've never been excited about seeing them so we can get on with it, cause I know that if we do need IVF etc, we've got a long wait ahead.
Would like to hear from anyone even if you haven't experienced what I have.  This site will become my new best friend in the coming months!


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello Jennifer, 

I just wanted to say welcome. I hope you find fertility friends as helpful as i have, I have meet some lovely people here.
If you ever have any worries or questions, big or small, everone here is so willing to help. Or even if you just need to let off steam, we're all very understanding.

  heres some bubbles to get you started.

Love and luck
Kim.x


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Jennifer
just wanted to say welcome to ff.  Im from Ayrshire Scotland nice to see another scot on here .  The girls on here are great give support, advice and most of all understand what your going through.  it is hard trying to do things by yourself you need support going through tx. will see how you get on.
Take care
Shona


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Welcome Jennifer. Hope you get as much love & support from the site as I have. Heres some more


----------



## LisaBerts (Sep 2, 2006)

Jennifer

Hope that the Clomid works for you.  I don't know what they are going to do with me yet.  I have a scan on Wednesday to find out more.  All I know at the moment is that I'm not ovulating.  GP seems to think they will put me on Clomid if there are no blockages.  Then maybe we will see each other on the Clomid thread - I have read some of it and it seems quite helpful.

Best of Luck!!

 

Lisa


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi jennifer and welcome to the site 

I hope u find your way around the site ok as everyone is always so helpful. Are u waiting to have a HSG?

Try these boards:

PCOS............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

Clomid............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

Good luck

Kate xxx​


----------



## Popsy Dee (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,

I had one two years ago - it wasn't too bad - just had some mild period-type cramps while the dye was going through and I could see the x-ray on the screen - I had a room full of student doctors though having the procedure explained to them which was a bit embarrassing    but I was given a choice of whether I wanted them there or not.

Hope yours goes well.

xx


----------



## milly_apple (Oct 5, 2006)

I had a HSG some months ago and i panicked for months because i heard bad storys about it , i lost sleep over it , didnt eat and cried my little heart out and when it came to it i nearly backed out at the last minute , but i was reassured and i held the Nurse's hand , big wimp lol.  So i just layed on my back and let them get on with it and it is uncomfortable but then after about less than 1 minute i felt okay and i could handle it although they wasnt much to handle . Then the man told me when he was injecting the colour-less dye into my tubes and he injected it which i could feel it fill my tube and i know its silly but i quite liked it in a way i know its wierd but i am fascinated at how clever people are to find out things that are going on inside you, seriously for me it just felt like a period pain , and then the guy said to me "done , all over and done" i was like "you serious" and he was like "yep", so i was buzzing i was in and out within 5-10 minutes which went real fast . It went fast for me because the colour-less dye went straight through my tubes and leaked out into my abdomen (on the inside of course lol) and you dont feel it in your belly or anything.  Some people when they have test have it for longer it depends if they is any complications but i have heard its rare , bet ya wondering what complications , well dont panick its like the probe thing they put inside your vagina might be tricky to get in but they are very gentle and it wont hurt , or like if they are having problems with the dye. I suppose i dont know because im not an expert its only what i have been told but the test for me was quick and simple.  But if you are in the room for 30-45 minutes the cramp like pains are so easy to handle it might only hurt more if your tubes are blocked because dye is trying to push thru.

I would have the test done, dont be scared it isnt painful just uncomfortable.  I preferred the cramp period like pains MORE than when they was putting the probe in and before they put the probe up ur vagina will be cleaned out , they will open u up with one of them metal things and they will get some other thing and put like a face-wash like type of thing inside and just have a little clean out and they clean the outside  too to freshen up.

Dont worry girl ,you'll be fine.  wish u all the best


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Jennifer - the HSG was ok for me - i had really bad period pain for about 30 seconds when they shoot the dye in! Luckily i had a lovely nurse holding my hand which really helped  

Milly has pretty much explained it all - i think its just the waiting that makes u more nervous!

Kate xx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hello from another Scot!! I had a hsc 2 years ago - it only lasts 20 seconds - I wont say it was pleasant but nothing to worry about - as described it is very like a period pain. xxxx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

I had my HSG on Thursday.  I took 2 paracetemol a couple of hours before I went in.  I was really nervous about it, but consciously tried to relax when I went in (I think if you tense up it is likely to be more uncomfortable).  It was like a smear test really.  The doctor and nurse were lovely, very calming and reassuring.  It was painful/uncomfortable for about a minute when he inserted the speculum and 'lined everything up' and then I felt nothing.  Watching the screen was absolutely fascinating, not many people get the opportunity to see their insides like that!

I felt a bit dizzy afterwards and my hands were shaking like mad, but after 5 minutes of sitting quietly I was absolutely fine, no after effects at all - I felt a bit of a fraud for not going back to work!

I know it is easier said than done, but don't worry about it.

xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello everyone 

Had HSG 6 months ago.It is really fine. They put a local anesthetic before inserting the catheter so you don't feel anything then the dye and if it is well done no pain , just some discomfort. What can be a bit painful is when the dye is injected to quickly but if it is not then fine and if you tell the doc it is a bit painful then they stop and go slower.
I was nervous too, but the docs are usually good at telling you what is happening and take it slowly if needed.
Afterwards, I had a bit of light period pain for an hour, so I took some medecine suggested by doc and was fine.
Future mummy


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi all i had a HSG a few years back it was a little uncomfortable but bareable it felt like i was just having bad period cramps for a while when they were putting the dye through i was also told to take a couple of pain killers be for going but i forgot lol
take care love lea-Anne xxx


----------

